# KDE auf ibook flackert



## vaporizer (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo
Habe es nun endlich geschaft nach langer Zeit, vielen Nerven, Hoffnung und Geduld,
die KDE Oberfläche von Debian auf meinem ibook zu sehn
das Problem ist nur dass das Display wie verückt flackert.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?
ich nehme an es ist ein Treiber Problem
Weiß aber nicht was ich anstelln soll um es zu beheben
würde mich freun über ein paar Ratschläge
ibook G4, 800mhz, Radeon 9200
Greetz frOm vAporizer


----------



## Sway (24. Juni 2004)

Ich kenne das Problem mit dem Bildschirm. Das Problem ist bei mir der Framebuffer und der ATI Grafikkarte.

Ich hab zwar kein ibook, aber mein toshiba hat die ATI Radeon M6 drin. Es kommt da öfters zum flackern, deswegen hab ich den abgestellt. Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein.


----------



## vaporizer (24. Juni 2004)

soso
und wie stellt man den ab?
bitte um eine etwas genauere beschreibung, da ich noch etwas neu in der Linux welt bin


----------



## Sway (24. Juni 2004)

Ich hab der Framebuffer einfach nicht in den Kernel kompiliert, aber das ist etwas zuviel für jemanden der sich nicht mit Linux auskennt.

Daher:
Wenn es nur auf der Grafischen Oberfläche flackert, würde ich als erstes versuchen in der /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 die Zeile #   *Option  "UseFBDev"      ...* auszukommentieren (# vor die Zeile setzen).


----------



## vaporizer (24. Juni 2004)

Mit Mühevoller Augenkonzentration hab ich es geschaft die Datei durch zusehn
 Option "UseFBDev"
hab ich leider nicht gefunden weder in XF86-Config-4
und auch nicht in XF86-Config

das nächste ist das ich beim Start von Linux sofort in die KDE komme
Wie kann ich per Konsole KDE beenden?
beim PC geht das ja mit ALT+F2 oder so, nur bei meinem ibook passt die Tastatur noch nicht so ganz
kann ich die KDE irgendwie killn?
und wie starte ich sie dann wieder?


----------

